# Ohhh not another emotional day!!!!



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I really want to be pg today!! Really upset really hormonal really argghhhh!! everthing!!! 
As you probably can all see from my ticker I am in the throws of having multiple hormonal mood swings flung about my brain and having a very torturous morning!! DH is on a business trip and I'm due to ovulate on Friday so I hate him   it's all his fault  
I probably wouldn't have fallen pregnant anyway   but I keep trying to think I have the dye test to look forward too, i say look forward to lightly! As I'm scared to do it but at least its another   in the path for a pg!! Trying to fight the urges to scan the internet for baby clothes and nursery bedding and furniture oh and names!!!   
Does anyone else get like this?? I feel HORRENDOUS and I look at other "normal" couples and feel sorry for my poor DH!! he must wonder what he did wrong!!


----------



## dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi Sailaice
Yes I sometimes feel like this too especially when both my brother and sister have young children. My hubbie says that sometimes I am obsessed with it all and I have to say that most of the time he is right! I have just had my HSG today which means that we are now at the end of the road in terms of tests and after our next appointment we will be referred to a fertility clinic for either IVF or ICSI. Hopefully we will only have to wait 6 mths for treatment. I have to say that I feel a bit more relaxed now that stage one - testing is all over and done with and we have reached a milestone in our journey to becoming pregnant.
Good luck with your HSG - hope it isn't too uncomfortable
Dancer


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sailaice - u poor thing - how dare your hubby be away!!

Dont worry i also look for baby stuff etc i also have a bottom draw with a blanket in, cardigan and i put bits and bobs in there - i finally told my hubby about it the other day thinking he was going to tell me to not be stupid but he said it was a lovely idea as it gave us some hope that we may have a baby one day.

Speak soon

Kate xx


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi sailaice,

Sorry your having one of those days  
I feel sorry for my DP also, sure he thinks i've gone mad somedays  . Try to stay positive.

 Zxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I feel better today (sheepishly laughs...  ) I daren't buy things because I'll never stop!!! I have a hundred different images in my head of all the different possible combinations my baby could look like  i didn't scour the internet for baby stuff yersterday but I did look at if I got pg what my poss due date could be!!  
 Baby dust for everyone!!!xxxxx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi sailiace
now your dh is back hope you had fun!   and maybe made a baby at the same time  - if he was back today and you were fertile yesterday there's a small window! a month seems like a long time, doesn't it... i get really down just before my period (i know it's coming...) then start cheering up just before fertile (thinking maybe this is the month...) and stay happy till I know my period is coming! again! we're in the same situation, ie nothing actually "wrong" but nothing is happening down there! 
fingers crossed for this month!
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes DH is back today! I don't finish work until 4pm and he will get in not long after depending on traffic!! i think it's today I'm ovulating. My periods are a bit strange sometime 30 days sometimes 29 but I use monthlycycles.com and it predicted today but you never know!!
Fingers crossed for you too hon!!! I know it all seems bleak but on the plus side a good excuse for   !!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sailaice i too do that with when my baby could be due if i was pg this month!!!

Still we need to do something to stay sane dont we?!!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Omg! lol I'm glad I'm not the only one!! I got the Vertebaute (think it's spelt like that!) catalogue delivered it arrived today! am taking my pic down off forum now incase anyone recognizes me! only kidding! it will come in handy incase!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol - think we all need to do something to keep the positive thoughts up that one day a baby will find its way to us

Kate xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

you lot sound so much like me!!
I was given a moses basket ages ago before we knew about my problems by a friend who no longer had any use for it.  Until recently it sat in our cupbaord but it has jsut got dumped as got damp and not nice lol!  I have to look in mothercare everytime I go near even thou I know it breaks my heart that I can't really buy any of it.  I also have a drawer with bits in not mich really jsut a towel a couple of blankets and a cuddly toy that one dat WILL get used.  I also think that they could be used for presents if not!  
With my PCOS i don't ovulate much but the other month when I felt ovulation (the 1st time ever) I checked when the baby would be due and it worked out my birthday which was also my grans birthday who had recently died so though it was might be an omen but it never came true.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey clare wow that really tugged at my heart strings there that last bit u wrote

Its nice to know im not the only one who does this - but have faith that the contents of my bottom draw will also get used some day just wish it was soon

Nite hun

Kate xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

that month i really really hoped I could give my family some joy (it was only this jan)  but it never came true.  even now and i know i didn't ovulate last cycle i keep wondering what if the PG i have to do on Monday comes up positive.  
We will get some use for it all, this jsut makes us stronger and more sure of what we want.  
Night all


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

if the PG test comes up positive on monday then that would be great wouldnt it?

I think by doing these little things like u say keeps the dream alive that it will happen for us


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i kind of dream what if it was positive but i know it won't be


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Clare u can always hope hun u never know

Kate xxx 

PS good luck for tomorrow


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thnak you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes good luck!!! moses baskets are so cute! I love the claire de lune wish upon a star set!! I'm sure this month will be another BFN as I am so moody today it is unreal!! angry followed by major remorse then plunging depression!!   I'm going to join church this week as me and god need a big chat!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

everywhere I have looked toay there has been either a tiny baby or a PG lady!!  not good when u going for tests in the morning


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Claire!!
How did your tests go??


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

test was a bit painful but came back clear thank good nes


----------



## ma fish (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
So glad I found this page - feel normal all of a sudden. Friends and husband are all supportive but its the thoughts that we carry round that can drive us slowly bonkers! I am mid cycle and been told I might have PCO/ PCOS. Good job it wasn't the end of my cycle otherwise would have had NHS by its short and curlies - it took a private consultant half an hour to tell me what NHS didn't tell me in 3 years! 
Has anyone else suffered at the hands of the NHS? 
How can I get the most out of NHS?

Ma fish


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ma fish - have no advice hun except for i work for the lovely NHS!!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I feel i suffered today I had one Doc saying I could have Clomid but couldn't see the same one today and this one wouldn't give me it so I'm now waiting for tracking lucky me! Oh and I work for the NHS too, its no better for staff in fact I think they think we know most of it and i don't even work in that part of the NHS


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

we are so short staffed its unbelievable and get paid c**p as well!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Kamac80 said:


> we are so short staffed its unbelievable and get paid c**p as well!!!


snap! not happy with our Agenda for change banding at all the cleaners get as much as us!


----------

